
Pulley Logic Gates (2014) [video] - gballan
https://vimeo.com/93042377
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7824588).

------
ianbertolacci
But can you play Doom on it?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yes, but the framerate is horrendous.

------
gene-h
Of course this technology is old, the Aprahulians used similiar techniques to
build quite large digital computers around 850 CE[0].*

Of course on problem with such pulley logic is the difficulty of building
signal amplifiers. Without signal amplification one must pull the inputs quite
hard such that all tension is provided to all stages. The Aprahulians were
believed to use elephants for this task.

[0][http://robert.surton.net/cs271/apraphulian.pdf](http://robert.surton.net/cs271/apraphulian.pdf)
*it is important that readers take careful note of when this article was
published

~~~
amitprayal
Calling in your bluff, no such people "Aprahulians"

